# Downloaded movies not working on joey



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

When I download a movie and try to watch it on joey with internet still on I get an error message that the network is unavailable and to try later. I have reset the joey and hopper and check network in setup and everything is good. Any ideas?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Actually says "network connection failure receiver is unable to connect to server" but hopper works fine when accessing the movie.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Did you do the "red button" reset, or the "pull the power cord" reset?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Ive done both on both pieces. It use to work. Ive noticed now the broadband symbol on the upper right of the screen is red but in the network settings its all ok. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

New joey on the way. Finally.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Sent refurbished joey that looked like UPS dragged it here. Sent 2nd refurb and was same way. Guess I will keep defective one. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Another Joey can be sent if you are having issues with the replacement. Please let me know if you need further assistance. Thanks.



saberfly said:


> Sent refurbished joey that looked like UPS dragged it here. Sent 2nd refurb and was same way. Guess I will keep defective one.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

I requested a new one since these 2 have looked like they were keyed. They were so bad. Would I be able to get a brand new not refurbished? I want my system to work but its able to be seen and cant stand it looking like it was dragged here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

I understand this can be frustrating and I am happy to check the status of the replacement Joey. Would you PM me with the phone number on the account to better help you?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

PMd more info

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Figured out might not be joey. This all started when I downloaded the free on demand movie "John Carter". It would never download complete. I cant delete it or watch it. I get error 145 on joey when I access the rental folder or 145 on hopper when I click on the movie. It was in my memory 3 times and after a phone call dish said there is a problem with that movie file. They managed to get 2 out of my memory but one is still on. Must be a glitch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## genenorton (Jul 18, 2013)

I have the same problem. Did you get it fixed? How?


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

No 2 are gone. 1 is still on hard drive. Its everything I have when I call to make them understand this. The movie is not on the free list anymore though so hopefully its cured soon. Is it the same movie with you too?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## genenorton (Jul 18, 2013)

It's the same movie "John Carter".
I only have it once.


----------



## genenorton (Jul 18, 2013)

It seems the only way to clear the corrupt "John Carter" is to wait 30 days for it to purge.... I sure hope that works....


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Mines been on there for months so dont hold your breath.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Mine went away as of today and the broadband symbol in the upper right is green again and all is fine again!! Finally!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337


----------



## FilmMixer (Aug 29, 2006)

Brand new install this week.

2 HWS and 1 Joey.

Had the same issue today trying to just access the On Demand listings... same error. I would check the Whole Home settings, said I had connection, MoCA full strength, and I am on wired Gigabit Ethernet on all 3 units... 

I kept trying, and sometime I would get the listings, sometimes I would get partial listing, and as I would drill down, I would get the error message.

Unlinked the Joey to the other HWS, same issue.. re linked and it just worked..

Was able to watch Paranomal Activity 4 with no issues after that.

I had another weird issue last night that I will start another thread about...

I hope this isn't a sign of things to come with my new content provider.....


----------

